# sponser



## amrit00 (Jul 24, 2013)

HI my name is Amrit , and i am just gonna sponser my sister-in-law to come to new zealand but my concern is my wife just got a visa for AUstralia.

Does it matter if i am gonna sponser my sister-in-law??
Does it matter if i am gonna call my mom by next year to come to Australia??
Because i ve the same account the bank which is also in NZ


----------



## Liam(at)Large (Sep 2, 2012)

Given the information you have provided I don't think you qualify to sponsor your sister-in-law, so, it's not an issue.


----------

